# Predict our win total



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I think realistically it could anywhere from 30 to 50 wins

im gonna say 44wins


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

35 Wins you really need Boozer


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Between 35 and 40 wins. Maybe good enough to make the playoffs, maybe not.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Around 40 or 42. Possibly 45.

The Cavs were a .500 team last season after trading Ricky Davis... I think they'll be at least that good or better for the length of this coming season.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

We're still not deep enough to sustain any major injuries, or longer-term dings... if Z or LeBron misses extended time, we in big trouble. So, being more of an optimist, I'll say the first half of the season we play around .500 ball, after that, we play slightly above .500... so put me down for 46 - 36 and a solid playoff position.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I say 45 wins


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Max of 38 and minimum of 34, with my prediction being a match of last year's 35 wins.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Lebron's (already noticeable) improvement alone will get you to .500. Anything beyond that depends on someone else stepping up *looks at Drew Gooden*.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 35 Wins you really need Boozer


Maybe you should look at what the Cavs have done this summer. Eric Snow is better than Jeff Mcinnis, Luke Jackson will have a good year next to LeBron, Gooden will have a good year too, and Z will have a a year with stats like his career averages. 

I expect Gooden to have a very good year, atleast for him. 15-17 ppg. 8-10 rpg. Boozer's stats were inflated next to LeBron, and you guys will see this in Utah next year. 

Personally, I think the Boozer situation was the best thing that could happen to the Cavs. They made moves after that, and got younger. Then you guys got Pavlovic which had a pretty damn good year last year in Utah. The only problem I see happening is Jeff Mcinnis *****ing and moaning about not getting a lot of PT. Then again you guys can always waive him, he's only got one year left right?

I say 43 wins. Playoffs. Second Round, and out.

BFreak.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

12 man roster:

PG - McInnis/Snow
SG - James/Wagner
SF - Jackson/Pavlovic/Newble
PF - Gooden/Traylor/Varejao
C - Illgauskas/Diop

Record: 43-39


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

37


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Everyone knows LeBron is good and getting better fast. Z is steady and among best centers when healthy. But the real key to more than 35 wins is Drew Gooden. He is so talented (people forget that) but he needs to put his head on straight. If he does I believe in 42 wins and playoffs for the Cavs.

Peace, Mike :swammi:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Maybe you should look at what the Cavs have done this summer. Eric Snow is better than Jeff Mcinnis, Luke Jackson will have a good year next to LeBron, Gooden will have a good year too, and Z will have a a year with stats like his career averages.
> 
> I expect Gooden to have a very good year, atleast for him. 15-17 ppg. 8-10 rpg. Boozer's stats were inflated next to LeBron, and you guys will see this in Utah next year.
> ...


Between Jeff and Snow are not much diference i dont think Drew can get double doubles like Boozer last season Luke Jackson is still a rookie and LeBron will have a good yr but not enough to lead the Cavs.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Here it is: 




*43*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

34 wins you don't win with young players and older injury prone players. The Cavs will be good in time though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> Between Jeff and Snow are not much diference i dont think Drew can get double doubles like Boozer last season Luke Jackson is still a rookie and LeBron will have a good yr but not enough to lead the Cavs.


:laugh: Dude he almost got them there last season. Good god. It wasn't Boozer.. It was Bron. He'll average 25/7/6 next season, write it down. Boozer isn't that good, his stats were inflated from LeBron, so will Goodens. And yeah there is quite a diff. from Mcinnis and Snow. Snow can score AND defend. Luke Jackson might be a rookie, but he went to college and that makes a diff. I say 15/4/4 for Luke. Z will put up normal stats.

BFreak.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 34 wins you don't win with young players and older injury prone players. The Cavs will be good in time though.


Z has been healthy 2 straight seasons and no one else is injury prone?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> Z has been healthy 2 straight seasons and no one else is injury prone?


I see Z missing like 18 games. I was referring the Cavs to the Bulls as they have old guys and rookies and even how good they look on paper they never get the job done. Although the Cavs are probaly in better shape then the Bulls.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Losing Boozer hurts badly, but the Cavs made some nice role player pickups this season. If LeBron improves the way I think he will, Cavs will win 40 and get bounced in the 2nd round.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> :laugh: Dude he almost got them there last season. Good god. It wasn't Boozer.. It was Bron. He'll average 25/7/6 next season, write it down. Boozer isn't that good, his stats were inflated from LeBron, so will Goodens. And yeah there is quite a diff. from Mcinnis and Snow. Snow can score AND defend. Luke Jackson might be a rookie, but he went to college and that makes a diff. I say 15/4/4 for Luke. Z will put up normal stats.
> 
> BFreak.


How were Boozer's stats inflated? He averaged 10 PPG and 7.5 RPG in his rookie season. 15 PPG and 11.4 RPG in his second season isn't unprecendented.. Plus when Lebron was out, Boozer really excelled and showed us what he can really do.
I think Boozer will average around the same amount next season, maybe 16 PPG... 

And for the Cavs, I'm going to say 39 wins...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> I see Z missing like 18 games. I was referring the Cavs to the Bulls as they have old guys and rookies and even how good they look on paper they never get the job done. Although the Cavs are probaly in better shape then the Bulls.


Z has missed 2 games in the last 2 years (both due to suspension). I have no idea how you can justify a guess (and it surely is just an arbitrary guess) of 18 this season.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> We're still not deep enough to sustain any major injuries, or longer-term dings... if Z or LeBron misses extended time, we in big trouble. So, being more of an optimist, I'll say the first half of the season we play around .500 ball, after that, we play slightly above .500... so put me down for 46 - 36 and a solid playoff position.


Wow... I know I'm an optimist, but I think I temper it with some sense of reality, but so far, I've got them with the most wins.... surprising. I guess I didn't think 5 games over .500 was that much of a reach (if all stay healthy).....


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

39

Good enough for the playoffs


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 35 Wins you really need Boozer


the one thing we agree on. Z should have already been traded like I said. I'm sure you will attempt to move him by the deadline. PS send to Atlanta for Walker if you want to win this year. And sign Keon Clark to play Center. If you want to miss the playoffs or if your team is already out of the race and you still have Z. trade him somewhere to get young talent and a pick.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree with you on picking up Clark, but as a bench player not a starter. Clark has proven that he is not a starter in the NBA. Why in the world would the Cavs want Walker? I think that he'd be a horrible fit here. I personally think that they are done with the tinkering with the lineup (unless they can pick up Clark as a free agent). I also think that this team has 45 wins in it.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I agree with you on picking up Clark, but as a bench player not a starter. Clark has proven that he is not a starter in the NBA. Why in the world would the Cavs want Walker? I think that he'd be a horrible fit here. I personally think that they are done with the tinkering with the lineup (unless they can pick up Clark as a free agent). I also think that this team has 45 wins in it.


I dont think they are going to mess with their roster much either. Clark is a no brainer to play behind Z. I've been preaching the Z trade for a long time. And the Boozer situation really made me look good. I still reccommend the trade for Walker (if Keon signs) if you want to say win 45 games this year. I'm not sure how your lineup would work but you'd have the talent on the team to make the playoffs with Walker. I'm not saying he is a great fit or anything. But he to is in the last year of his deal. He wont command the kind of money Z will in free agency in my opinion. If for some odd reason things worked out really well. 

As far as lineups go. Assuming you dont do the Walker deal. Which isnt likely of course. Id start Snow and McInnis. Lebron Z and Gooden. And that lineup isnt good enough to make the playoffs in the east. The good news is youd land a pick. Taft would be a good future center (from Pitt) and there is a young guy working with Sabonis (he is 7'3) that might be a good pick too.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I do recall that you've been wanting to deal Z for quite some time, but I disagree that the Boozer issue would have been solved by dealing him. Boozer was offered a boatload of money (more than I thought he was worth) and he decided to take it. Had Z been traded for cap space I don't think the Cavs situation would have been better. I think that power forwards are more prevalent than centers. In addition I believe that the Cavs want to run a inside/out type offense which necessitates having a post player that can score. Z is better at that than Boozer. I think that the Cavs will start the season with either Snow or McInnis as the starter (although both will get plenty of time). I doubt that Jackson or Pavlovic will start at the beginning of the season, so Newble will probably begin the season starting at the 3.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Had Z been traded for cap space I don't think the Cavs situation would have been better.


trade Z
for Diaw and a second round pick to Atl.

Resign Boozer. Thats what I was preaching. And it makes you a better team next year and in the long run than keeping Z for one more year. But thats over with. The best thing you can do now; Which we agree on is sign Keon. With your team now I was thinking towards the trade deadline the Sonics might want to do a deal to bring in an expiring contract. (that would be Z) You might be able to get a couple good guys out of the deal. I was thinking Lewis.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This is where we differ. I don't think that trading Z and signing Boozer to a 11.3 million dollar contract makes the Cavs better in either the short or long term.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> This is where we differ. I don't think that trading Z and signing Boozer to a 11.3 million dollar contract makes the Cavs better in either the short or long term.


16 pts and 12 rebounds. That made the Jazz mouth water right there. the cavs should have paid him that especially when you look at what the other scrubs are pulling in. Personally I would have done that and traded down for Kris Humphries or Al Jefferson in the draft. I think those two both will be better than Gooden. Then you could add Clark. If the Cavs would have done that Id be circling their games with interest.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree that he's a good player, just not that he deserves that kind of money. Of course I thought that most of the big men were grossly overpaid this summer. If the CBA stays relatively close to what it is at present I think that those teams will come to rue the day that they signed descent players to star like contracts. We will see if Boozer can duplicate last season now that he's in Utah. Of course I also think that Z must have done something to you at some point, which is the only reason I can come up with you wanting him gone so badly. Your not even a Cavaliers fan and not very many of us agree with your prognosis of him or the team. So lets see what happens during the season.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

37 mostly becuase its my lucky number but also because they would make the playoffs at the 8 seed and thats just about where im thinking they'll land.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> So lets see what happens during the season.


fair enough. What do you think of Lewis from the Sonics. They have some very good reasons to trade you him for an expiring contract.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Between 35 and 40 wins. Maybe good enough to make the playoffs, maybe not.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

forget about win totals and all that, relatively good predictions, bubble playoff team


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cavs were one of the easier teams to predict this offseason. Seems as though everyone saw around 35-45 based on this thread, and that will hold true. They'll finish with 40 or so.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm surprised that 40 wins may not guarantee a playoff birth in the East this year.


----------

